# I like Chicken Livers!



## sattie (Nov 21, 2007)

I love chicken livers, but about the only time I get to have them is when I am preparing a whole chicken.  Occasionally I will but the tub of livers, but then I wait til I am baking a chicken to cook them.  Here is why....

I cook my chicken whole and after about 45 minutes of cooking, a fair amount of chicken run off and butter have accumulated in the bottom of the pan.  This is when I toss in my chicken livers, give a good stir to coat and a dash of S&P.  15 to 20 minutes later, got a pretty chicken and some wonderful chicken livers that I just cherish!

You guys got any other ideas on how I can prepare my chicken livers????  I honestly can make a meal out of these things and I don't have the slightest clue why I like them so much!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 21, 2007)

Miss Sattie....

S&P... lightly flour and fry! Is another way!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2007)

The absolutely wondeful chicken liver comes when you sautee some onions in butter when onins are half done add livers + salt and pepper, and 5 minutes lattere your liver is done. It is absolutely should not be overcooked.
Then of course there is always famous choped liver, if you are interested in spending time.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2007)

Next time you roast a chicken, save the butter, fat and juices =from the pan and use them another time to cook a tub of livers.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 21, 2007)

yes fried is a great way with greens corn bread and hot sauce.
wrap in bacon and saute or broil
saute with onions and near the end a dash of brandy serve over rice
make real New Orleans dirty rice (has the green onions the bell peper the garlic and the livers chopped up)
A great Lasagna has white sauce with cheeses, and chicken livers.  yum
Chopped liver (kosher style) cooked with onions and chicken fat (smaltz)

other ideas??


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2007)

oh, the shmaltz, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2007)

These all sound great.
Thanks!!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea, I appreciate the new ideas!!!  Puttin chicken livers on the grocery list... got some new stuff to try!!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 21, 2007)

Sattie, I lightly dust my chicken livers in seasoned flour and fry them in butter and olive oil until they are nice and crispy brown.  Then, I add some chicken broth/stock and some dried tarragon.  Cover and simmer until the sauce begins to thicken.  At that point, I add some dry white wine and simmer a few minutes longer.  I usually serve it over rice.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2007)

Sattie,
I love them dipped in flour then fried in butter and evoo, a sprinkle of salt and pepper.Or wrapped with bacon and a slice of water chestnut. The best There seems to be some other ideas here I've just got to try..
Thanks guys.
kadesma


----------



## Rom (Nov 21, 2007)

mmm chicken livers. Chicken Liver Pate`?


----------



## sattie (Nov 21, 2007)

Kadesma and Katie... I have never thought about flouring and frying... it sounds absolutely wonderful.  I love the taste that they get when I roast them in chicken drippings, so I can only imagine that seasoned flour, salt and pepper, evoo and butter would be just absolutely sinful!!!  

Rom.. I don't think I have ever had Pate', this would definately be a new taste for me!

The other thing that amazes me is the difference between cow's liver and chicken liver.  Maybe it was the way my parents prepared it, but I never remembered it tasting good.  I came across chicken livers by accident.  Since they usually come with whole chickens, I just tossed them in and was hooked!


----------



## Rom (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh Chicken Liver Pate is like YUM i have the best recipe i found, will see if ic an find it again. My bf who is certainly not a liver fan loves it.


----------



## sattie (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it served hot or cold?  Heck, I will try anything once and it sounds good.  Yea, if you can dig up the recipe, I would love to have it.  Hopefully you can give me some ideas on how to serve it?


----------



## Rom (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you tell me if this link works? Chicken Liver Pate - Cooking with Clive :: Recipe :: ABC Mid North Coast NSW i found it from another post -> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/wine-cheese-tasting-party-please-help-37866.htmlI made from ages ago. But at work I can't access the page LOL

Um its like a spread, you can buy these at the store and they have that jelly yuk stuff on it lol
served as you make it is ok, its probably easier to spread lol

Just spread it on crackers the first time i made it my bf got a bread roll and spread a chunk of it all over lol and devoured it. It lasts a few days and goes hard if u leave it in the fridge and try to eat it straight away LOL i had to get rid of it cos i made too much so i spread it on puff pastry, rolled it and put it in the oven, they were pretty good.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 21, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> The absolutely wondeful chicken liver comes when you sautee some onions in butter when onins are half done add livers + salt and pepper, and 5 minutes lattere your liver is done. It is absolutely should not be overcooked.
> Then of course there is always famous choped liver, if you are interested in spending time.


Agree with Charlie here.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 21, 2007)

sattie said:


> Is it served hot or cold? Heck, I will try anything once and it sounds good. Yea, if you can dig up the recipe, I would love to have it. Hopefully you can give me some ideas on how to serve it?


I don't make my own chicken liver pate (the Jewish type nor the commercial type) but the pate Rom is talking about is yum. Almost all of the pates that are commercially made here (except vegetarian and seafood) have chicken livers as their primary ingredient.

You serve it on bread, toast or crackers - cold, but I also like to stir it through scrambled eggs as they cook for something different, or topping a baked potato in its jacket. Sometimes I'll have a pate and cheese (cheddar) sandwich. And you can always use it in beef wellington instead of the mushroom pate.


----------



## Rom (Nov 21, 2007)

through scrambled eggs, what a  great idea!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 21, 2007)

Rom said:


> through scrambled eggs, what a great idea!


Even better when you grab one of the seafood or vegetarian pates or dips.  Very yum then!


----------



## auntdot (Nov 21, 2007)

Y'all have such great ideas.

Usually buy a tub of the suckers on the eve of Thanksgiving and Christmas - forgot today, rats.

Just clean them up a tad, saute bacon cut up, onions, and garlic chives from the garden, add the livers, toss in some sort of sherry like booze with a touch of sweetness.

This is the treat for the cook.

Nothing fancy but it sure tastes good.


----------



## TanyaK (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't eat chicken livers but apparently my DH makes the best ever - here's his recipe:
Fry chicken livers with onions and garlic;add chicken stock,tomato paste and red wine and let it simmer for about 30min. Add cream 5 min before serving.


----------

